
Kim Kardashian Mobile Game Makes $43M in 3 Months - henryjoubss
http://netloid.com/technology/the-kim-kardashian-game-kim-kardashian-hollywood-has-made-43-million-in-three-months/
======
jcampbell1
I love ideas that are popular topics, that are have a null intersection with
things programmers care about. It is much easier for me to be successful as a
mediocre programmer.

When I was learning to code iOS, my learning project was Kim Kardashian themed
app called "Tap a Dash". I gave up because I wasn't really skilled enough, but
became skilled enough to make progress on an actual work project.

------
Sonicmouse
"The Kim Kardashian Game , Kim Kardashian: Hollywood – Has Made $43 Million in
3 Months"

Yeah... No thanks to Blackberry.

[http://nypost.com/2014/10/28/kim-kardashian-loves-her-
blackb...](http://nypost.com/2014/10/28/kim-kardashian-loves-her-blackberry-
more-than-her-iphone/)

Is there anything this chick won't do for a buck?

And why does the tech segment even give a crap?

~~~
ripb
>And why does the tech segment even give a crap?

Because tech isn't an industry any more, it's part of mainstream culture, and
thus tech "news" has to be watered down or diluted to suit the mainstream
audience, hence tech "news" segments being filled with celebrity news and
opinion pieces on how evil the industry is because men got into it first.

I attended the Dublin Web Summit[1] recently where talks were given by
industry giants including Peter Thiel, John Sculley and many more [2]. It also
included a talk by Eva Longoria which amounted to a bizarre and comparatively
unsubstantial interview about the life of a celebrity and yet the same tech
media reported it as the highlight of the week. Indeed it was the most tweeted
about talk of the entire event.

So this is the direction mainstream tech culture is going in, and as tech
remains "cool", and being a "geek" remains a quirky attribute people stick on
their Twitter profiles, we can expect much more of it to come.

1\. [http://websummit.net/](http://websummit.net/) If you haven't already
heard of it

2\. [http://websummit.net/speakers](http://websummit.net/speakers) Speakers
list

